# NH High School Says Teen Cannot Wear Marine Uniform To Graduation



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> PETERBOROUGH, N.H. (CBS) - Like most 18-year-old students, Brandon Garabrant is about to graduate from high school.
> Unlike most, he has also taken his first steps to becoming a Marine.
> He completed enough high school credits in January to allow him to leave school.
> "Words can't even express it, this is such an amazing accomplishment," said Brandon's mother Jessie.
> Brandon's family is in South Carolina ready to watch him graduate from boot camp on Friday.


http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/06/...een-cannot-wear-marine-uniform-to-graduation/

I debated on whether or not to put this in the news subforum, but IMO it's more of a discussion topic than a news topic.

I really don't see the problem with letting him wear the uniform instead of the cap and gown. Completing enough credits to be able to graduate by January is unusual on its own, but then going on to boot camp is amazing. I understand the "everyone must look the same" argument, but I've never been to a graduation where every single graduate was dressed identical. Every high school graduation that I've been to including my own eons ago had boys in one color girls in another. When my kids graduated high school they had special cords for kids in the national honor society and/or a language honor society and if I recall correctly the valedictorian had a special stole. My oldest's college graduation last month had quite a bit of variety. She graduated with honors earning the right to wear a special cord, other color cords were issued to students who participated in athletics or belonged to student government and other select school organizations. Students who met other criteria wore special stoles. It's not unheard of for schools to allow some deviation from uniformity at graduation. The only difference is this young man is going to stand out a little more than the others and IMO he should. As for the slippery slope argument, that's real easy to squash. Amend the policy to allow cap and gown or authorized uniform after completion of a boot camp or academy. I could be wrong, but given the age requirements of most academies that pretty much limits it to military.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I find the Marine Corp uniform offensive and utterly dangerous. They must be banned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Let me make sure I read that right, He is refusing to wear the cap and gown? Easy way to solve that, don't walk across the stage. End of story.


----------



## Boot (Jun 8, 2012)

Typical boot.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Uniform!
What would you rather have?








OR...


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

When my daughter picked up her degree a couple of weeks ago I noticed a couple of graduates wearing Army greens under their gowns.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My only thought about him wearing the uniform under the cap & gown is that it looks like it would be hot and bulky. I know what you're all going to say, but I'm thinking like a mom not a marine. I just think the conformity argument is invalid since they allow so much variation including kids personalizing their caps so they stand out in the crowd. I don't know the kid so I could very well be wrong, but something tells me he wants to wear the uniform because he's proud of being a marine and not because he wants attention. If they really don't want him to wear it; then, MTC's idea is certainly a great compromise.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> They say they are thrilled with Brandon's accomplishment but say graduation is about unity.
> There is also concern that if an exception is made, it will open up the door to other requests down the road.
> "You begin to wonder where to draw the line," said Pickering.


As much as I love that uniform, i've gotta side with the school for the above stated reasons. Brandon hasn't graduated from boot camp yet so i'm surprised he's called attention to himself like this when a Marine should be well versed in the act of conformity.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

If he's concerned about getting extra attention he can always do it the right way and act up while wearing one of these at the local tavern.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting debate going on. He SHOULD be proud of his accomplishments and the school should be proud of him as well. Uniform under gown would work. Yes, a compromise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

I would have to say I agree with the school on this one. Although I applaud his service to our country, at a high school graduation he is representing the school not the USMC.
How many of us went to school I would assume no one wore their police uniforms to college graduation.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I bet there would be no complaints if a muslim wanted to wear a burka.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

k12kop said:


> If he's concerned about getting extra attention he can always do it the right way and act up while wearing one of these at the local tavern.
> View attachment 2458


K-is there a dragon on the back????


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Our drill instructers warned us away from buying those jackets. It always seems to attract trouble when a boot is wearnig it. They called them "beat me up" jackets. The only ones who can really get away with wearing them are the older "been there and done it" vets.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP warrior


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RIP Indeed. God Bless you Marine and thank you for your service. You gave more in your short life than some of us will ever do. You were a hero before your sacrifice and after.

Makes you wonder what the school administrators are thinking while looking back on the whole controversy.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

RIP Brandon

I hope school administration people feel how small and petty they are in the face of this young man ultimate sacrifice


----------

